# Whats the best Pat Tester on the market ?



## Pattester (Mar 8, 2012)

I want something quick and easy to use which is reliable.Any advice would be great.


----------



## WarrenG (Apr 25, 2012)

I have used a Seaward Supernova for years but I wouldn't recommended Seaward at all. The kit is expensive and the after sales support is really, really poor.

Recently looked at a Metrel M13311 GammaPAT PRO which had some really good positive points. Battery hand held, self calibrates (I think) stores memory, comes with software and warranty. Might be worth a look.

I paid rediculas money for Seaward kit and lost count of the times it has become faulty.

Never had any Metrel testers before so I can't advise on what they are like to work with but I do have a number of testers in my company. Megger mainly, fluke, Seaward, Martindale, and Robin.

Personal preference I tend to stick to Megger.


----------

